# Thought I'd show some of my newer pictures...



## Physicsboy (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are some pictures I recently took...

Here is a young male German Red Peacock I have.  I just got a spawn out of him.









Here's a link to an Black Acei I have.  Picture is 800 pixels wide, othewise, I'd have posted it.
http://home.mchsi.com/~ff2003c/BlackAcei031305-800.jpg

A picture of my avatar fish...Metriaclima zebra chilumba.  Shows his yellow on his underside.  He's an awesome show specimen IMO.  Will be getting spawns soon from him.  He's about 4" now.  Wish I had cleaned the glass.  Picture is nearly 1300 pixels wide, and about 200kB.

http://home.mchsi.com/~ff2003c/Chilumba-YellowLab-1293.jpg

I have tons more to share...in time, I'll get more posted.  Until then, hope you enjoy.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Drift_King (Jan 18, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Gorgeous! :fish:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

coming along good man. they are beauties when fulll adults!


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome pics. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

Physicsboy said:


> Here are some pictures I recently took...
> 
> Here is a young male German Red Pea**** I have. *I just got a spawn out of him.
> 
> ...


super..duper.........keep it up
i await for more pics too.

cheryl


----------

